# 2x2 algorithms?



## cubehead (Sep 17, 2006)

does anybody know where to find them? so far i just use 3x3 algorithms, but i'm sure there are moves in them that are not needed.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 18, 2006)

CMLL

all 48 (i think) CMLL cases, have fun, i also bumped the thread for you. not much there, but its always a fun read.


----------



## pjk (Sep 18, 2006)

Go through some of the pages in the competition section of this forum and there is a post about 2x2 and an extensive list on algs to solve it.


----------



## Erik (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm making a big section for 222 on my site. It will contain the guimond method which is use. It will also contain a new method which is even faster! Gunnar and I have made it


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Sep 18 2006, 07:02 AM
> * I'm making a big section for 222 on my site. It will contain the guimond method which is use. It will also contain a new method which is even faster! Gunnar and I have made it  *


 cool, im looking forward to learning it.


----------



## Erik (Sep 18, 2006)

well, be carefull with saying that, it has over 120 algs... so maybe you'd better learn guimond with which i have a best avg of 3.88 with (and a lot less algs). I'm making 5 tutorials in total, of which 1 is almost complete


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is that post:
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=260

Have fun.


----------

